# Wise Food - Sampling and opinion.



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Last night I was the lazy father who said let's try some of the samples of the Wise Food that I ordered. I thought I would give a review and hopefully provide insight into what a $60 dollar plastic bucket of food taste like...

I ordered a large collection of Wise food a few months back to store for basic hurricane and other food shortage emergency to supplement our current supply of dried beans, rice, etc. We also have a large stock of canned food and even a few cases of MREs. My wife and I have experimented using the dried beans and rice with canned stock to make "survivor" meals to see how it would come together and help decide what spices may be needed.... Not that hard and obviously easy if you can already cook.

Another thing to point out... I have been in the Army for over 10 years and have survived off of MREs for more time than I want (or my stomach) wants to count. I actually don't mind the taste of many of them and would prefer one over fastfood any day. 

Wise Food.... holy gawd that was nasty. We sampled cheese lasagna, teriyaki rice, chili mac & beans, and chicken alfredo. When I say nasty... could I and my kids eat it (and enjoy it) if required to, yes. But these had a more "generic" processed taste in each one and only the cheese lasagna had a decent tip of the hat to actual lasagna. 

So first.. before one buys any mass amount of food one should always sample it. That's been said on here before; but I also still feel this furthered my focus on that freeze dried foods are the back-up or patrolling foods. These meals are great in that you can throw a few in a BOB or a patrol bag go on a hike and just add boiling water and munch down. Very MRE'ish. But with a little extra prep and work one can make a lot better meals with the dried beans/rice one may have stored with a combination of dried or canned goods. 

And as always... pack spices and hot sauce


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Agreed. I'm not a big fan of the Wise foods. Very bland. Mountain house is much better, IMO.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree! Wise Food Products motivated me to stock up on my spices and seasonings! But I actually like their fruit products.

Good review!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Mountain house here.tried wise.now I cannot get off their e-mail list it seems.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

haydukeprepper said:


> Agreed. I'm not a big fan of the Wise foods. Very bland. Mountain house is much better, IMO.


Mountain house is definetly better! The chicken breast and mashed taters is actually GOOD!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a bucket of Auguson Farms. I have not tried it. I will not try it unless shtf or 25 years pass. Whichever comes first. I've eaten plenty of freeze dried stuff on my backpacking adventures to know that most of it is just ok. Not terrible, not real good either. For me that bucket is a last ditch grab and go resource that will give my wife and I a 2 week starvation diet if we have to bug out. 

Side note: most of those bucket that say 1 month of food or whatever length is advertise is not really true. They only give about 1800 calories a day which is a starvation diet IMO. I would hate to have to live off of it for an extended period of time.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried Wise's Cheese Alfredo, and yes I could survive, I added a can of chicken and it made it a whole lot more palatable. Bought 1 pail of 60 meals fro grab and vanish. Can't recommend it more than that. Mountain House is what's hiding in the car.


----------



## BearReed (Oct 11, 2014)

As far as Wise, I could handle the chile mac. I thought it was pretty good actually. And I could eat it to survive I guess but the chicken alfredo on the other hand tasted like puke. I would certainly have no problem rationing the alfredo. LOL


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

JMO, thumbs down for Wise. I had a sample pack & though it filled the tummy I didn't seem to get any food energy from them & seriously lacking for taste. That experience was good though as it made me look at other alternatives.











Two ways you can make those recipes light & portable. Pack in mylar bags is one option. But I think using a vacseal such as a Foodsavor is a better choice.

And will give another option which would be Noor pasta or rice "sides". Just make sure it doesn't take milk for hydrating. Can or pouch of tuna fish can be added to any of the rice dishes.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got 4 more Mountain House meals today. Can't seem to keep enough around,it's that good.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> JMO, thumbs down for Wise. I had a sample pack & though it filled the tummy I didn't seem to get any food energy from them & seriously lacking for taste. That experience was good though as it made me look at other alternatives.
> 
> Two ways you can make those recipes light & portable. Pack in mylar bags is one option. But I think using a vacseal such as a Foodsavor is a better choice.
> 
> And will give another option which would be Noor pasta or rice "sides". Just make sure it doesn't take milk for hydrating. Can or pouch of tuna fish can be added to any of the rice dishes.


the meal in a jar thing is NOT for long term storage though!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have a bucket of Auguson Farms. I have not tried it. I will not try it unless shtf or 25 years pass. Whichever comes first. I've eaten plenty of freeze dried stuff on my backpacking adventures to know that most of it is just ok. Not terrible, not real good either. For me that bucket is a last ditch grab and go resource that will give my wife and I a 2 week starvation diet if we have to bug out.
> 
> Side note: most of those bucket that say 1 month of food or whatever length is advertise is not really true. They only give about 1800 calories a day which is a starvation diet IMO. I would hate to have to live off of it for an extended period of time.


I've got two of those buckets. Haven't scrounged up the courage to try them yet. Like you, I'm keeping them for the last possible option. I have much more that is more palatable.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

has anyone had experience with Patriot Pantry? My Patriot Supply Survival Store | Survival Equipment & Survival Items

I just ordered their 3 month kit and a heirloom seed vault. I had the wise sample that they sent me and it was ..... eh.... I'm hoping this is better.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..I have a brand of similar stuff which come free through the mail one time. It appeared like some kinda Amway multi marketing deal. Who knows about that one? I will get the right name for it in a bit when I step out to the prepper cave to snag a butt and check supplies.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Academy also sells Backpackers Pantry as well. Might give it a try.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Wise Foods (which I have plenty of) reminds me of the quote from Crocodile Dundee about eating Goanna ...

"Well, you can live on it, but it taste like shit."


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been buying and looking at various suppliers, the best tasting are loaded with sodium (salt). Why not buy those that have the most calories and protein and salt and pepper to taste? Bought a burrito from the wheel of death at work one time, 95 % of daily cholesterol and 55% of sodium in one 4 inch burrito. I complained and got my money back. Point is, this type of food is not for long term survival, jmo, don't care if it lasts 50 years!!! I'll not likely live more than 15 years anyway!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> the meal in a jar thing is NOT for long term storage though!


"When stored in a cool, dry and dark place, dry meals can last for decades. Almost every fruit or vegetable can be dehydrated, a 24-hour process at high temperatures, and freeze-dried meats, which Languille says she buys online, have a long shelf life. But does the flavor of the ingredients hold up?"


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> the meal in a jar thing is NOT for long term storage though!


Yes, I use them for 1 year max storage. They are great for quick dinners, though, and if you rotate them regularly they work fine... assuming you keep current you have a year's worth at all times because you keep eating the old and producing new.

Long term, as you say, they are not the answer.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If you vacseal the jars & properly store I see no reason they won't store three years minimum. I've dry stuff in jars that has been vacsealed over three years & is fine. That includes various beans, rice, sugar, & even dog kibble.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

With the meals in a jar, there could be an issue that if they have pasta in them the pasta could have a "stale" taste after a year.


----------

